# mini/micro stick blender for EO/FO's (few OZ capacity)



## RogueRose (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm looking for somethign that I can use to mix my EO's and FO's as well as pigments to gether without using the larger stick blender.  I'm having a hard time finding what they are called.  I found "milk frothers" but some of these don't really look like what might be required.  

Does anyone have a good model they can suggest?


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 26, 2014)

I like this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001DJ0ZS4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It's cheap.  It works great for pigments when I blend into glycerin or oil.


----------



## houseofwool (Sep 26, 2014)

Honestly, I've been pretty happy with this one from brambleberry. 

http://www.brambleberry.com/mobile/Mini-White-Plastic-Mixer-P4721.aspx


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 27, 2014)

houseofwool said:


> Honestly, I've been pretty happy with this one from brambleberry.
> 
> http://www.brambleberry.com/mobile/Mini-White-Plastic-Mixer-P4721.aspx




 That's the same one I have, and I love it. 

 IrishLass


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 27, 2014)

RogueRose said:


> I'm looking for somethign that I can use to mix my EO's and FO's as well as pigments to gether without using the larger stick blender.  I'm having a hard time finding what they are called.  I found "milk frothers" but some of these don't really look like what might be required.
> 
> Does anyone have a good model they can suggest?




How about a smaller Dremel tool with special attachment?


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey!  I bought a few of these on eBay.  Cheap and free shipping too!  I admittedly haven't tried them yet, as I've had great luck using a spoon and my big stick blender.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-New-Ki...itchen_Appliances_US&var=&hash=item486c243af1

FYI- these are NOT actually kitchen aid brand!


----------



## Soapering (Sep 29, 2014)

goji_fries said:


> How about a smaller Dremel tool with special attachment?




thats exactly what i use for eo and for test batches. I didn't buy a special attachment though. I remodel and renovate homes and i always end up with scrap electrical wire. I bent a 12 gauge copper wire in the general shape of a blade paint mixer(http://imgur.com/1IXUoQN). It's small enough to fit into a small plastic party cup.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Sep 29, 2014)

PuddinAndPeanuts said:


> Hey!  I bought a few of these on eBay.  Cheap and free shipping too!  I admittedly haven't tried them yet, as I've had great luck using a spoon and my big stick blender.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-New-Ki...itchen_Appliances_US&var=&hash=item486c243af1
> 
> FYI- these are NOT actually kitchen aid brand!




I bought the same ones. They work but I find you have to really hold down the button to get it to work properly


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been using these for my colorants and when I need to blend my FO with a stabilizer.  I have been really happy with them.  I think I have 4 now.

http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Mini-Cordless-Mixer-pr-1606.html


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 29, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I've been using these for my colorants and when I need to blend my FO with a stabilizer. I have been really happy with them. I think I have 4 now.
> 
> http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Mini-Cordless-Mixer-pr-1606.html



Good, I don't feel so bad now. I have 2 of them.  I use the attatchment with the flat, jagged, circular disk the most. I even like to use it for blending eggs for my baking recipes (works _much better_ than a fork or a hand whisk).


 IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 29, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> Good, I don't feel so bad now. I have 2 of them.  I use the attatchment with the flat, jagged, circular disk the most. I even like to use it for blending eggs for my baking recipes (works _much better_ than a fork or a hand whisk).
> 
> 
> IrishLass



I use the same one most times.  Haven't thought about using for eggs...going to have to give it a try.


----------

